
Show HN: GitHub Bot to Limit Pull Requests - rschachte
https://github.com/Schachte/WIPCream
======
thethirdone
Git-enforcer seems like it addresses a need, but I can't really see a use case
for this.

For any creator/organization willing to enable this, stale pull requests will
have a good reason. eg it was started by a person who is no longer actively
working on the project. Having a few stale PRs isn't a big deal.

Is there a specific reason this was created? Git-enforcer has only 12 total
(closed) PRs and the default max open PRs is 10.

~~~
rschachte
Hi there. I was considering adding this to gitenforcer, but just needed a
small fix. There was an issue at my company where too many PRs were getting
put up and not enough people reviewing.

This is a tenancy of the agile methodology to have some sort of WIP, so we
tried it out as an experiment and it greatly improved pushing PRs through to
master.

